# Plantas fumables, sanas y curativas.



## GreenBack (15 Ene 2011)

Propongo una iniciativa popular para que, ya que no nos dejan fumar tabaco en los bares, nos dejen liarnos canutillos de cualquiera de estas plantas que se han demostrado no sólo inocuas, sino curativas para diversos trastornos.
Aquí van algunas:

*Alga o Fuco *(Fucus vesiculosus L.): También denominada lechuga marina.Los cigarrillos de fuco, aconsejados contra la tisis, se preparaban con hojas de fuco.
*Árnica *(Arnica montana L.): No es de extrañar que la árnica aparezca en esta sección de las plantas fumables si tenemos en cuenta que uno de sus sinónimos es el de tabaco de montaña.No solamente puede ser fumada la planta, sino que reducida a polvo, las hojas son estornutatorias, pudiendo ser tomadas solas o mezcladas con tabaco a modo de rapé".
*Artemisa común* (Artemisia vulgaris L.): También llamada tabaco de San Pedro.Fumada, la artemisa resulta prácticamente inofensiva.
*Bardana común *(Arctium lappa L., Arctium majus L.)Sus hojas se mezclaban con la artemisa para fumar en pipa.
*Eucalipto* (Eucalyptus globulus L.)En Francia se venden cigarrillos solo a base de hojas de eucaliptos.
Este bello árbol contiene en sus hojas secas un aceite esencial que fumadas favorecen la expectoración, desinfectan los bronquios y excitan la secreción bronquial
*Felandrio *(Oenanthe phellandrium L.)Es apto en enfermedades de los bronquios, asma, tos ferina y tisis En algunas farmacias se encuentra en forma de cigarrillo
*Gordolobo* (Verbascum Thapsus L.)Estas hojas, secadas al horno, proporcionan un producto que se lía muy bien en cigarros, y se amolda a la pipa. Su sabor es un poco picante, recordando por esta razón al del tabaco." Una mezcla llamada "tisana de cuatro flores" se fumaba en pipa para aliviar las afecciones catarrales, teniendo entre ellas al gordolobo.
*Lechuga escarola* (Lactuca scariola L.): También llamada lechuga salvaje.Se trata de una de las mejores planta fumables.. 
*Malva *(Malva sylvestris L.): Se utlizan las flores en fumación por su virtud pectoral.
*Malvavisco* (Althaea officinalis L.): Llamada también hierba cañamera. En su fumación intervienen las hojas y las flores. Es planta pectoral al igual que la malva.
Etc.
Ecoaldea.com - Medicina natural al alcance de todos

y el rey del mambo:
*Tusílago *(Tussilago farfara)





que es bueno para curar la bronquitis y es expectorante.

Hala! ahora que nos vengan con que nos matamos y les matamos. Al herbolario a por plantas y al estanco a por papelillos

Vamos a hacerles el favor de echarles "buenos humos", a ver si les bajamos los suyos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Ene 2011)

Te ha faltado la reina de todas


----------



## furia porcina (15 Ene 2011)

Pues a mí me parece bien. Mientras no moleste a nadie, claro.

El problema es que si se ponen de moda, enseguida nacerá una industria que las comercialice, y pronto veremos como le echan la misma mierda que ha convertido el tabaco en un auténtico veneno. Casi mejor que no lo digáis muy alto no vaya a ser...


----------



## GreenBack (15 Ene 2011)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Te ha faltado la reina de todas



Sí, a esa y a sus amigas las he dejado fuera aposta, porque los "puros" les faltaría tiempo para decir que vaya planta medicianal.
Pero lo es, vaya si lo es:
*Cáñamo* (Cannabis sativa o Cannabis indica L.): Sin lugar a dudas una de las plantas que más ha dado que hablar y la más conocida en muchos paises a nivel fumación, manteniendo la controversia, como planta terapéutica y estupefaciente. Aquí nos limitamos a destacar sus virtudes terapéuticas fumada sola o en combinación con otras plantas. Por ejemplo en Oriente Medio la mezclan con la adormidera y la datura o el beleño negro para conseguir propiedades afrodisíacas aunque algunos estudiosos sostienen que sus efectos son todo lo contrario es decir, anafrodisíacos. *Ciertos experimentos con personas afectadas de asma, inapetencia y depresiones han demostrado en algunos casos una notable mejoría con tan solo la fumación de la planta*


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (15 Ene 2011)

"Por ejemplo *en Oriente Medio la mezclan con la adormidera y la datura o el beleño negro* para conseguir propiedades afrodisíacas aunque algunos estudiosos sostienen que sus efectos son todo lo contrario es decir, anafrodisíacos. "

Madre mia,vaya mezclas.

Yo una vez le di 4 caladas a un porro de Estramonio (Datura stramonium) y me quedé mediopillao.Hasta los gatos huyen de esa planta...


----------



## cneo43 (15 Ene 2011)

Y a la inversa. Preveo una burbuja de tabaco no fumable. Todos legales, salvo el Snus, que nuestra querida UE sólo permite vender en Suecia.

Mas info aquí, aquí y aquí

Este por ejemplo, el Mcchrystal, tiene un precio de 0.50 euros el envase, según la web del MEH.

¿Algún socio capitalista se anima a invertir en I+D para elaborar y comercializar una variante del Mcchrystal, pero decolorado, o sea en plan polvo blanco? Y se podría consumir en cualquier bar. Especialmente, si hay niños, en plan educativo y tal ...


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (15 Ene 2011)

GreenBack dijo:


> Propongo una iniciativa popular para que, ya que no nos dejan fumar tabaco en los bares, nos dejen liarnos canutillos de cualquiera de estas plantas que se han demostrado no sólo inocuas, sino curativas para diversos trastornos.
> Aquí van algunas:
> 
> *Alga o Fuco *(Fucus vesiculosus L.): También denominada lechuga marina.Los cigarrillos de fuco, aconsejados contra la tisis, se preparaban con hojas de fuco.
> ...





Esto prueba que un mundo mejor se puede se puede se puede, inmaginemonos la philip morris que produce cigarrillos de eucalipto para todos en la misma cantidad que los otros y libres de tantos impuestos por lo cual terndrian una ventaja de competencia


No lo han querido hacer


----------



## Harold Alexander (15 Ene 2011)

cneo43 dijo:


>



Oiga, pero eso se masca o se esnifa?


----------



## luismarple (15 Ene 2011)

peroalgo de eso ya "coloca"?


----------



## Calculín (15 Ene 2011)

cadrilo dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece bien. Mientras no moleste a nadie, claro.
> 
> El problema es que si se ponen de moda, enseguida nacerá una industria que las comercialice, y pronto veremos como le echan la misma mierda que ha convertido el tabaco en un auténtico veneno. Casi mejor que no lo digáis muy alto no vaya a ser...



Venden cigarrillos y tabaco de liar sin aditivos y desde luego no son los número uno en ventas...


----------



## HaCHa (15 Ene 2011)

Cualquier cosa que implique meterle óxidos de carbono a los pulmones no puede ser buena. Fumar (lo que sea) es malo a nivel respiratorio, por definición.


----------



## la mano negra (15 Ene 2011)

Ojo con el Gordolobo ( Verbascum ) . Es una hierba muy tóxica . Antiguamente se usaba para pescar peces , envenenándolos . Se cortaban los ríos con piedras y corriente arriba se machacaban plantas de esas para que el veneno fuera asfixiando , corriente abajo, a los peces.

Y de la Datura ya ni les hablo . En Iberoamérica se la conoce como Burundanga . Es tremendamente alucinatoria y puede llegar a ser mortal. Muchas personas se suicidan por el estado de ansiedad al que llegan una vez han consumido esta " hierbecita " que es tan " sana " y " natural ".


----------



## autsaider (15 Ene 2011)

GreenBack dijo:


> Propongo una iniciativa popular para que, ya que no nos dejan fumar tabaco en los bares, nos dejen liarnos canutillos de cualquiera de estas plantas que se han demostrado no sólo inocuas, sino curativas para diversos trastornos.
> Aquí van algunas:
> 
> *Alga o Fuco *(Fucus vesiculosus L.): También denominada lechuga marina.Los cigarrillos de fuco, aconsejados contra la tisis, se preparaban con hojas de fuco.
> ...



¿Tú no eras el que nos decías hace poco que todo es debido a problemas emocionales?


----------



## macduro (15 Ene 2011)

Interesante , al menos un par de esas plantas contienen opiaceos ligeros , de hecho una de las de la lista es llamada el opio de los pobres , cuidao que alguno puede acabar metiendose de lleno en los enteogenos y ademas multado ... que el consumo y comercio de algunas de esas plantas esta tan prohibido como el de la marihuana .


----------



## kasper98 (16 Ene 2011)

cannabis si pero vaporizado.


----------



## GreenBack (16 Ene 2011)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Tú no eras el que nos decías hace poco que todo es debido a problemas emocionales?



¿Y qué pasa, que el hecho de que haya una base emocional en el origen del trastorno implica que no pueda ser tratado/aliviado exteriormente?

Si te fracturas un hueso vas a que te lo pongan en su sitio y te lo inmovilicen, si te duele la garganta te pones una envoltura fría, haces gárgaras con infusión de salvia o que mejor te convenga.


----------



## Fran_ (19 Ene 2011)

El humo producido por la combustión de cualquier sustancia, planta... es perjudicial!


----------



## GreenBack (19 Ene 2011)

Fran_ dijo:


> El humo producido por la combustión de cualquier sustancia, planta... es perjudicial!



Sí, y hay quien dice lo mismo de cualquier comida cocinada (leucocitosis y tal).

8:


----------



## wingardian leviosa (19 Ene 2011)

GreenBack dijo:


> Sí, y hay quien dice lo mismo de cualquier comida cocinada (leucocitosis y tal).
> 
> 8:



¿Tú sabes lo que acabas de decir?:


----------



## neofiz (19 Ene 2011)

Es más sano llegar a esas propiedades con otros métodos, con infusiones, comiéndolas o si de respirar se trata pues con vapores de infusión. 

Fumarlas es la excusa de quien quiere seguir jodiendo sus pulmones.


----------



## GreenBack (19 Ene 2011)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes lo que acabas de decir?:



¿En pañales en doctrina cudrivorista?


----------



## GreenBack (19 Ene 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Es más sano llegar a esas propiedades con otros métodos, con infusiones, comiéndolas o si de respirar se trata pues con vapores de infusión.
> 
> Fumarlas es la excusa de quien quiere seguir jodiendo sus pulmones.



Deja de hablar de los pulmones de los demás y cuídate de los tuyos.

¿Ya llevas máscara antigas cuando vas por la acera?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (19 Ene 2011)

GreenBack dijo:


> ¿En pañales en doctrina cudrivorista?



No soy muy amigo de perder tiempo vital en gilipollismos sinceramente


----------



## GreenBack (19 Ene 2011)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> no soy muy amigo de perder tiempo vital en gilipollismos sinceramente:d



:xx: :xx::xx:


----------



## neofiz (19 Ene 2011)

GreenBack dijo:


> Deja de hablar de los pulmones de los demás y cuídate de los tuyos.
> 
> ¿Ya llevas máscara antigas cuando vas por la acera?



No me importan los pulmones de los demás tanto como a tí, que aunque tomar muchas de las plantas que has recomendado es beneficioso, no lo es tanto el método que recomiendas.

En esta web también predican el uso medicinal de las plantas, curiosamente no recomiendan fumarlas para su consumo.

Dolça Revolució 

Esnifar cosas quemándose no es beneficioso para la salud por mucho que te guste colocarte.


----------



## neofiz (19 Ene 2011)

Añado que después de visitar la web que enlazas, allí tampoco recomiendan el fumar las plantas para obtener sus efectos beneficiosos. De hecho estas haciendo mala publicidad de la página que intenta dar remedios naturales para las enfermedades y no hace una apologia del fumeta como haces tú.

Ecoaldea.com - Medicina natural al alcance de todos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Ago 2011)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> Yo una vez le di 4 caladas a un porro de Estramonio (Datura stramonium) y me quedé mediopillao.Hasta los gatos huyen de esa planta...



Estos le dieron un buen trago a la botella de likor maxiko.
Dos jóvenes mueren intoxicados en una fiesta ilegal en Madrid · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Lucky7 (15 Feb 2022)

Como recomendais tomar la Artemisa Absinthium?


----------

